# yoga in laranca?



## astunga (Aug 12, 2009)

hi everyone

i'm a brit ex pat new to laranca. as a yoga fan i wondered if theres any yoga groups in laranca? any classes? anything of the sort?

all the best

X


----------



## jcd (Aug 16, 2009)

astunga said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i'm a brit ex pat new to laranca. as a yoga fan i wondered if theres any yoga groups in laranca? any classes? anything of the sort?
> 
> ...


I think there's a gym in Kiti (just outside Larnaca, on the way to Pervolia) that does yoga


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

This might be useful for you:

Larnaca Yoga - Yoga in Larnaca


----------



## jcd (Aug 16, 2009)

kouklamou said:


> This might be useful for you:
> 
> Larnaca Yoga - Yoga in Larnaca


Thanks a lot, these details are very helpful


----------

